# Seat Leon 2002



## rickvw (Dec 28, 2004)

*FS: Seat Leon 2002*

Hi guys, i didnt know where to post so i did it here... help admin! haha..

Well i´m from Monterrey, Mexico ... this is really close to Mcallen , Tx or Laredo Tx and maybe San Antonio..... i can get there without problem... also i dont know what you need to use this car in the US but here´s the deal:

White Seat Leon Cupra 2002
55000 Km 
02m 6 Speed Tranny
Sunroof
312mm Front brakes (OEM)
Recaro Seats
1.8t 20vt
Engine :
Auq Code
Garrett Gt3582R .63 Hotside
Custom Exhaust Manifold 
Unitronic 630cc Built File (8000rpm)
630cc Siemens Inj.
3" MAF
3" exhaust from Magnaflow
Walbro Inline Pump 255lph
Tyrolsport Adjustable Fpr 3-5 bar
FMIC
SCAT rods 
Overbore Mahle motorsport forged pistons with 20mm pin
Ported Head and polished on exhaust side
New Rings
Cylinder Hone (Special hone) The guy who did this Tune the engines of Drag cars ...Pro-stock cars.... 
Cat Cams Valve Springs
TurboSmart External 38mm Wastegate
HKS SSQV Blowoff Valve
Spec CLutch Stage 3+
Interior & Exterior:
Konig Lightweight Wheels 19x8 front, 19x9 rear
Bfgoodrich KDW2 tires 225/35 and 245/35 rear
Hid 6000k on fogs and headlights
Bilstein Sport Shocks
H&R race Springs
Neuspeed Stress and Sway bar
AEM wideband gauge
Boost Gauge 30 psi
Blitz Turbotimer
Recaro Seats ... all 4
Alpine HU Cda-9855
Shortshifter from Audi TT
Manual Boost controller

I use Mobil 1 5w30 and change it every 5k km, this car is great , can be used as daily driver. I´m pretending $20,000 usd... 
Any question my e-mail is [email protected]
Here are some pics:


----------



## rickvw (Dec 28, 2004)

Video:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=-PX...lated


----------



## weirdvw (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: (rickvw)*

nice car man


----------



## atarier (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: (victorhfranco)*

Damn, I just fall in love with your car!


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

hahaha yo man were did you get your sticker! hahah that is awesome pm im tryin to get one


----------



## YoMyMan (Sep 14, 2002)

*Re: (hotvr6guy)*

damn i want those seats


----------



## DPJ (Jan 25, 2008)

Your car is lovely, Rick.


----------



## teasy (Mar 21, 2008)

Very nice example


----------



## B5Buddy (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (YoMyMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YoMyMan* »_damn i want those seats









MEE TOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## mr reyvo (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi! can you say me what's the exact name of the color?


----------



## harry el sucio (Aug 25, 2007)

nice car


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (harry el sucio)*

Oye, pero tremendo coche hombre...


----------



## AlfredoS3 (Mar 30, 2007)

Now the car is mine,,, I am changing a few things. 
Lovely car ...


----------



## Cede (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: (AlfredoS3)*

Great looking car man!!!


----------



## eastonl33t (May 29, 2007)

*Re: FS: Seat Leon 2002 (rickvw)*

Nice ass car mann, keep it up thats sick


----------



## GOLFERO (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: FS: Seat Leon 2002 (eastonl33t)*

Nice car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Where did you get those rims? in Mexico?


----------



## alexpd (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: FS: Seat Leon 2002 (rickvw)*

eh tambien estas en mmmm rvag cierto?


----------



## dubjager (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: FS: Seat Leon 2002 (alexpd)*

Donde encontraste una tienda de unitronic en mexico?


----------

